
AngularJS integration with Haskell - rwosync
https://github.com/rayokota/generator-angular-scotty
======
glutamate
There's no "integration" here, only a pointless scaffolding code generator.

I really really hate scaffolding tools. They generate pages of code that I
didn't write out myself, that I have no idea what functionality they
implement, and that will be hopelessly broken on the first API upgrade in any
of the tools the generate code for.

Can we please not have this kind of crap for Haskell? You can say I don't have
to use them, but it is worse than that. These kinds of generators encourage
poor library design. Instead of the 4 lines of code that I can use to get my
website started with Scotty, they encourage a style of library design where I
need hundreds of lines for minimal functionality.

If you really want to show people how to use Scotty and Angular, can't you
just publish an example as a gist?

~~~
tel
The price of popularity. With this increase in pro-Haskell talk in the echo
chamber there will almost certainly be an increase in the number of people
trying it out.

~~~
glutamate
Let's help them try it out the right way. For instance, here is an example I
wrote using Spock (which is built on Scotty), Spock-worker and SQLite:

[https://github.com/openbrainsrc/makeci](https://github.com/openbrainsrc/makeci)

I'd love to see other people's Scotty/Spock projects.

------
lohankin
what is a typical lifetime of a fad in javascript fremeworking? Will Angular-
JS still be able to elicit as much enthusiasm next month? Am I the only one
who thinks Angular is a terrible kludge, which tries to turn every host
language into even bigger kludge?

~~~
camus2
Anguarjs is great for LOB applications,greater than any other framework
because it allows one to write complex applications quickly.

The main difference between AngularJS and other frameworks is that AngularJS
comes with a good testing framework too,something other JS frameworks dont do.

AngularJS has set a new standard for client side frameworks,that's what
matters.

~~~
sehr
_it allows one to write complex applications quickly._

Subjective.

